# AUQ - Alara Resources



## the barry (11 April 2007)

With the priority entitlements being sent out later this week, was just wondering what peoples thoughts were on this float. Do people think this will follow the recent trends and close oversubscribed?


----------



## 56gsa (12 April 2007)

*Re: LAR - Alara Uranium*

Still to look at prospectus in detail but like the look of the location of the NT deposits near EMEs site, and WA ones from memory are also near Lake Way and other proven resources?

Interesting to think what impact Labor Conf may have... if favourable then this should fire international interest?  if unfavourable then in theory LAR not that affected given Peru and NT are main areas - but it might have a dampener on things?

TAS have also just announced their IPO (Fission Energy) - this has holdings in SA and WA.


----------



## eternit (28 April 2007)

*AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Hi,

Anyone heard of this? It is a new floating company which is to be listed in May. I was wondering if anyone else had a look into if this would be a good investment. 

They got 3 projects, one in Peru, one in NT and one in WA.


----------



## Sean K (28 April 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Well, sounds interesting. Can you expand on the projects a bit. Anything with uranium in the title is a chance. Thanks!


----------



## eternit (28 April 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*



kennas said:


> Well, sounds interesting. Can you expand on the projects a bit. Anything with uranium in the title is a chance. Thanks!




Ok cool. 

One of the project is in Peru. It will be in Pampacolca, where there has been reports of 0.13% to 0.29% Uranium Oxide in samples.

The second one is in NT, Birgyli South, which is approx. 390 km north of Alice Springs. The total area to be covered is 1,666 square kms, adjacent to the EME project. 

Also there is another project in WA.

The inital offer is to buy 8000shares minimum with a minimum subscription of 4million shares and full subscription of 6 million shares and oversubscripton of 10 million shares. 

BTW The prospectus for the offer is available http://www.alarauranium.com.au/

What is your opinion on the offer?

Thanks


----------



## the barry (28 April 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Unless you were a strike share holder holding the minimum shares i wouldn't like your chances of getting any shares through the public offering. Will be tightly held, with few shares on offer.


----------



## alankew (28 April 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Think that it may be too late to apply-to stand any chance you need to send off immediately especially with U being so hot atm.A lot of these IPOs are a done deal and you would be very fortunate to be allocated any-see Territory Uranium thread(TUC).A better way to get in is to buy into a parent company that is doing a spin off and then get priority although this doesnt always work as EDE are doing a spin off but shares will be issued on a pro rata basis


----------



## eternit (28 April 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Suppose i can get 8000 shares in the company through public offering, i just want to get opinion whether it would be a good investment.


----------



## shares (28 April 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

This is a brilliant investment. Pretty much all uranium IPOs have listed with at least 100% premium recently.

Examples ... TUC, CUX, SNU.


----------



## 56gsa (1 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

just to clarify...  up to 16m shares available to the public

The post-IPO capital structure of Alara (assuming Alara raises the maximum $10 million) will be as follows: (With % of Over- Issued subscriptions) 

Amount raised under the Prospectus $10,000,000
Existing shares 5,500,000 6.8%
Issue to Strike under Strike Uranium Agreement6 18,750,000
Issue to Strike under Peru Sale Agreement7 10,000,000 35.7%
Issue to Orion under Hume Sale Agreement8 6,250,000 7.8%

Shares offered under the Prospectus:
Strike Priority Pool to Eligible Strike Shareholders 22,000,000 27.3%
Orion Priority Pool 2,000,000 2.5%
*Public Offer pool 16,000,000 19.9%*
Total Shares 80,500,000 100.00%

Strike has also agreed to undertake the distribution in specie of 16 million Alara shares to Strike shareholders at a time to be nominated by the Strike board but being not more than 6 months after the Alara shares commence quotation on the ASX, subject to the ASX granting a waiver for such dealing of escrowed shares, all regulatory and shareholder approvals and consideration by Strike of the tax consequences arising therein.

Under the Alara IPO, a priority pool of up to $4 million (plus an additional $1.5 million if oversubscriptions of at least this amount is accepted) (Strike Priority Pool) has been set aside for Eligible Strike Shareholders. This priority offer will operate as follows:
(a) Subject to the scale-back of applications described in (c), there is no limit on the number of Alara shares Eligible Strike Shareholder may lodge an application for;
(b) Each Eligible Strike Shareholder is entitled to apply for and be issued a minimum of $2,000 worth of Alara shares (a total of 8,000 Alara shares);
(c) If applications received from Eligible Strike Shareholders exceed the Strike Priority Pool, applications received in excess of $2,000 will be scaled back on a pro-rata basis (relative to the number of Strike shares held as at 5.00 pm WDT on 6 March 2007);
(d) Any excess shares applied for by Eligible Strike Shareholders, over and above their scaled back entitlement will be considered with all other applications received under the IPO.


----------



## 56gsa (8 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Alara uranium float closes 8 May - listing 22 May as AUQ - the Bigrlyi deposit perhaps of most interest just near EME's deposit.

(i) Pampacolca (Peru) - Uranium
(ii) Bigrlyi South (Northern Territory) - Uranium
(iii) Mt James (Gascoyne, Western Australia) – Uranium
(iv) Mt Lawrence Wells (East Murchison, Western Australia) - Uranium
(v) Canning Well (Pilbara, Western Australia) – Uranium and Gold

In specie distribution of 16 m AUQ shares to SRK holders in next 6 months


----------



## Punter (8 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*



56gsa said:


> Alara uranium float closes 8 May - listing 22 May as AUQ - the Bigrlyi deposit perhaps of most interest just near EME's deposit.
> 
> (i) Pampacolca (Peru) - Uranium
> (ii) Bigrlyi South (Northern Territory) - Uranium
> ...




Looks good especially with prospective Peru interests, I'll be keen on these, hopefully 40cent listing?


----------



## 56gsa (8 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*



Punter said:


> Looks good especially with prospective Peru interests, I'll be keen on these, hopefully 40cent listing?



40 cents would give a market cap of $32m - this seems the middle range of U explorers with no drilling, no JORCs from what i can gather.  Is this reasonable?  I think the Peru deposits must stoke some interest with some samples showing potential.  However if CTS is anything to go by then market doesn't seem to get excited by Sth American areas at this stage.

For me the Bigryli South area, right next door to EME should drive things in the S-T.  

Anyone heard anything about take-up in this float - given there wasn't a lot for the public (16m), and the SRK share price drove hard before record date (presumably people buying the 5000 minimum shares required for priority) I'm thinking it will be over subscribed.


----------



## nuwave (10 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

I don't hold any SRK though have applied for 200,000 shares of AUQ.

It will be interesting to see what I get?


----------



## 56gsa (10 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

GOod one nuwave - anything in particular that got you excited about AUQ... what do you think of the peru potential - goodluck with the allocation (altho you are going for 1.25% of the toal public allotment  )


----------



## HEM-300 (14 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Hi
I am and was a SRK share holder with in the required time and have applied for 140,000 shares, I have been itching to see how many I have got hopefully will be the lot, but I highly doubt it.

I rang on Friday to see if there is any indication on it being over subscribed and they have told me this looks to be the way but will find out more on Friday. 

Fingers crossed & count down is on 4 more days, hoping to make a nice return on this on lsiting :microwave


----------



## cquadrat (18 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

I called them yesterday, and was informed that there was an over subscription and the cheques will be posted out today after a board meeting yesterday.

I do hold SRK and am very keen to find out how the allocation worked.


----------



## youngneil (19 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

cquadrat

have u checked your account to see if the allocations are in?

i use commsec

a few westpac ppl say they have theirs already

regards

youngneil


----------



## Haveacrack (21 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

For everyones information I just telephoned etrade and they were not able to tell me what qty I was allocated so they have not received their numbers yet either.  I also spoke with Alara and a letter was issued last fri to all prosp app and pref holders advising of allocation qty.  Floats 10am thurs 24 may


----------



## propergeez (23 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Has anyones AUQ stocks been allocated in eTrade yet? Mine haven't, so I am guessing that none were allocated and I will be receiving a cheque in the post shortly!


----------



## 56gsa (24 May 2007)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

has anyone on comsec got their AUQ holdings? i expect to have some - SRK holder and cheque deposited - but nothing there today....


----------



## Mr Peaman (11 January 2008)

*Re: AUQ - Alara Uranium*

Does anyone still hold? I Got some yesterday after thery reported to have found Uranium. Seems to me like thay are going to start an uptrend. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 April 2011)

I can see this gapping up tomorrow, so long as the DOW is flat or up overnight.

Might grab some near close.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 April 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I can see this gapping up tomorrow, so long as the DOW is flat or up overnight.
> 
> Might grab some near close.




No posts since 2008. Care to share why you think this? Otherwise its a fairly pointless post.

Thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 April 2011)

I have no inside info. and I don't own any.  Thinking a gap of maybe 2-10c.  I have no reasoning, but that's not unusual for my posts!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 April 2011)

Only got a miniscule fill last night at 36.  Tiny gap, but good day.  +11%


----------



## springhill (20 June 2012)

Man these guys are busy drilling the **** out of everything.

Announcement out today regarding Washihi Project
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120620/pdf/426xxwqgtyk4r9.pdf

*Summary*
 Drilling results confirm the potential for thick mineralisation at high grade from the Washihi Copper-Gold Project in Oman
 Result highlights from nine drilling holes totaling 1,615m include:
Ã˜• 72m @ 1.3% copper, 0.15g/t gold (Hole WH12DD005)
Ã˜• 18m @ 1.4% copper, 0.21 g/t gold (Hole WH12DD007)
* Drilling results have opened up the potential for thick mineralisation to the north west and south east at depth supporting future Washihi drilling programme
* JORC compliant estimates for the Washihi and Daris East prospects are currently being prepared and Hydrogeological and Environmental Studies are expected to commence in July 2012
* A Scoping Study has also recently commenced for an integrated mining and processing facility supporting the Washihi, Daris and Mullaq prospects

On the 16th May update on Khnaiguiyah Zinc Copper Project
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120516/pdf/4268w4fdrhqhpz.pdf

*DRILLING HIGHLIGHTS*
*ZONE 1:*
● Hole K1DD12_221 from 24–30.8m: 6.8m at 6.02% Zn; 0.49% Cu
● Hole K1DD12_222 from 63–66m: 3m at 7.51% Zn; 0.95% Cu
● Hole K1DD12_245 from 25.45–34m: 8.55m at 10.91% Zn; 0.19% Cu
   including 25.45–28m 2.55m at 21.80% Zn; 0.34% Cu
   and 42–47.1m: 5.1m at 10.97% Zn; 0.21% Cu
   including 45–46m: 1m at 31.56% Zn; 0.70% Cu
*ZONE 2:*
● Hole K2DD12_233 from 80.8–86m: 5.2m at 7.15% Zn; 0.14% Cu
● Hole K2DD12_237 from 157–162m: 5m at 8.40% Zn; 0.38% Cu
● Hole K2DD12_239 from 177–188m: 11m at 6.42% Zn; 0.12% Cu
● Hole K2DD12_240 from 91–101m: 10m at 10.90% Zn; 0.31% Cu
*ZONE 2 (Copper Rich Zone):*
● Hole K2DD12_237 from 164–168m: 4m at 1.09% Cu
● Hole K2DD12_238 from 193.4–203m: 9.6m at 1.47% Cu

*ZONE 3:*
● Hole K3DD11_037 from 78–82m: 4m at 11.02% Zn; 0.07% Cu
● Hole K3DD11_044 from 187–209.1m: 22.1m at 6.87% Zn; 0.14% Cu
   and 214–221m: 7m at 6.69% Zn; 0.65% Cu
● Hole K3DD11_052 from 20–31m: 11m at 5.62% Zn; 0.22% Cu

1st May they provided drilling update for El Quillay Project
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120501/pdf/425zj4kpgj6jlt.pdf

Investor presentation here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120524/pdf/426ftzcfdplmfh.pdf

210.5m shares on issue, 42.6m oppies and should have around $12m in the bank this quarterly.


----------



## springhill (10 July 2012)

DFS for its Zinc-Copper project in Saudi Arabia now due in 4 weeks. Draft copy has been received.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120710/pdf/427bjfqc16njzv.pdf


----------



## Clansman (11 July 2012)

How is the cash situation?


----------



## springhill (11 July 2012)

Clansman said:


> How is the cash situation?




Using information from the march quarterly should be around $12m


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Drilling Update – Khnaiguiyah Zinc-Copper Project

*
Summary
● Drilling results confirm the presence of significant additional mineralisation to the maiden Khnaiguiyah JORC Resource announced on 21 February 2012
● Result highlights from 25 drill holes totaling 1,339m include:
• 9.0m @ 7.7% zinc and 0.3% copper (Hole K1DD12_255)
• 9.6m @ 7.1% zinc and 0.1% copper (Hole K1DD12_258)
● Drilling results represent a progressive update on Alara’s backlog of drilling conducted since the cut-off date of 22 November 2011 for the JORC Resource estimation
● Drilling results have opened up the potential for thick zinc and copper mineralisation within Zone 1 (KZ1) and Zone 2 (KZ2)
● Alara is continuing infill and step-out drilling to extend mineralisation in Zones 1 and 2 with a view to identifying additional mineralisation


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

*Update - Khnaiguiyah Zinc-Copper Project*

Alara Resources announce that its joint venture partner, United Arabian Mining Company LLC, has received confirmation from the Presidency of Meteorology and Environment in Saudi Arabia of the grant of approvals for construction and mining operations at the Khnaiguiyah Zinc-Copper Project. The approvals require the commencement of construction within one year.

Commenting on the receipt of environmental approval, Alara’s Managing Director, Shanker Madan said: “The receipt of environmental approval ticks another important box in the ongoing advancement of the Project”.

Alara also refers to its announcement dated 10 July 2012 in relation to its Definitive Feasibility Study for the Project (the “Study”), in which it advised the receipt of a draft report on the Study. Alara has reviewed the draft report and identified a number of significant components and outstanding issues that require further work to deliver a final Study to the satisfaction of the Company.

Alara estimates that this process is expected to be completed in the December 2012 quarter. Commenting on the progress of the Study, Shanker Madan said: ”Whilst a considerable amount of work has been undertaken, the Study work to date has identified a number of trade-off opportunities which the Company is exploring to add value to the Project.”


----------



## burglar (23 August 2012)

Substantial Copper Discovery - Washihi Project in Oman :

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01325615


----------



## greggles (11 May 2018)

Alara Resources moving north this morning after announcing that it has received mining approvals for its Al Hadeetha Copper Project from the Public Authority for Mining in Oman.

After largely range trading between 1c and 3c for three years, AUQ looks like it might finally be ready to make a break towards 4c.


----------



## Buckfont (27 February 2022)

Mining activities have commenced in Oman copper gold project.

1st incidental ore due 2nd qtr. '22 and mining placed to start towards annual production of 900K tonnes the end by the end of the year.


----------

